# My first time visiting another Lodge



## Bro Darren (Nov 25, 2013)

Last night I was initiated into Freemasonry and tonight I have the privilege of visiting, attending and celebrating an EA initiation degree. 
I cant wait to sit back, relax, enjoy and see the ritual from the sidelines. 

This week sure has been a week of firsts and I look forward to welcoming a new Brother for the first time.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats on your Initiation and well done in getting to see an Initiation so quickly while it is still very fresh in you mind.


----------



## brother josh (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes that should help with ur lecture congrats


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 26, 2013)

I really enjoyed last night and its amazing just how much i missed during my own initiation due to be overwhelmed with it all. Last night sure did shed some light on a few things


----------



## ABE (May 2, 2014)

Welcome brother! It only gets better 


Entered-10/18/2013       JMC-3/1/14
Passed- 1/1/2014           SMC-3-12-14
Raised- 2/28/2014          JD-    4/1/14
Stewart Manor-St Albans Lodge #56 F&AM GLONY


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 10, 2014)

I was initiated as an EA a little over two weeks ago and attended an EA initiation two night ago. It was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Pscyclepath (May 11, 2014)

Attending another degree shortly after you received your own is a really good way to get started learning your proficiency lectures.  My lecturer was taken ill shortly after I got my master's, and I finally went to enough degrees that I could muddle through my master's proficiency two months later.   My mentors started taking me traveling shortly after I was initiated, and I sort of got hooked on it...  in two years, I've been able to visit 42 different lodges so far...


----------



## James Bell (May 11, 2014)

Bro Darren said:


> Last night I was initiated into Freemasonry and tonight I have the privilege of visiting, attending and celebrating an EA initiation degree.
> I cant wait to sit back, relax, enjoy and see the ritual from the sidelines.
> 
> This week sure has been a week of firsts and I look forward to welcoming a new Brother for the first time.



I was initiated into Lodge Loudoun Killwinning No. 51 (Scotland) in 1966 and still attend regularly. I enjoy visiting other lodges especially to witness a new member being initiated. I hope you enjoy your journey in the craft.


----------



## sjwb (May 23, 2014)

I was initiated in April and this week saw another initiation at another lodge. Helped complete my understanding of my own. Have seen our lodge's installation and seeing another installation next week. Helps reinforce everything and I completely understand why I have been strongly encouraged to visit


Steve


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 24, 2015)

Three nights after I was raised I visited another lodge for my first meeting as an MM. I liked this lodge and the brothers there so much that I eventually became a plural member.


----------



## flipster (Dec 22, 2015)

Got to get ready for a double FC tonight at 7 p.m.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 22, 2015)

flipster said:


> Got to get ready for a double FC tonight at 7 p.m.


Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## flipster (Dec 22, 2015)

Went well.  Excellent men, and glad to have them aboard.


----------



## Agent 47 (Dec 31, 2015)

I Entered on 9/19 and got to visit another lodge a couple weeks later. It really helped and I appreciated it more after seeing other brothers get initiated.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 31, 2015)

Agent 47 said:


> I Entered on 9/19 and got to visit another lodge a couple weeks later. It really helped and I appreciated it more after seeing other brothers get initiated.


You will probably learn a lot more about ritual by watching others being initiated, passed and raised. If you are anything like me you remember very little about your own, especially EA and FC.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 31, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> ..... If you are anything like me you remember very little about your own, especially EA and FC.



I remember  mine pretty well. I can still hear some of the voices and see faces, esp on my third and first


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 31, 2015)

Bloke said:


> I remember  mine pretty well. I can still hear some of the voices and see faces, esp on my third and first


I remember quite a bit of my MM but the EA and FC is a blur.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 1, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I remember  mine pretty well. I can still hear some of the voices and see faces, esp on my third and first



I remember parts of my degrees very clearly.  But not the lectures in the first and third degrees.  I went into my first degree cold not even knowing there was an altar in the center of the room.  By the time we got to the lecture I was overwhelmed by the amount of new material.  I was impressed that a man could memorize all of that.  The third degree lecture, being 20+ minutes long, also overwhelmed me.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 1, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> I went into my first degree cold not even knowing there was an altar in the center of the room. By the time we got to the lecture I was overwhelmed by the amount of new material.


Of the three degrees I remember the least about the EA even though I was told beforehand to pay attention. I think that it was because I knew absolutely nothing about what I was going through and therefore could not absorb much.


----------



## Agent 47 (Jan 2, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> You will probably learn a lot more about ritual by watching others being initiated, passed and raised. If you are anything like me you remember very little about your own, especially EA and FC.


I actually remembered a lot of my EA. I was a standout at proficiency for the FC. After I passed I was praised by the GL officers, Past Masters, and visitors in attendance. My sponsor held the seat in the south was very proud also.. Very good moment..


----------



## The_Saint (Jan 2, 2016)

Dear brother 
I want to be a freemason and I'm looking for a close lodge to me here in Morocco 
I would like to an actif agent 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 2, 2016)

Agent 47 said:


> I actually remembered a lot of my EA.


I remember very little of my EA. You are fortunate.


----------



## Agent 47 (Jan 3, 2016)

I can't wait until I'm raised next month.. I'm very anxious. I want to experience being a Master of the craft and visit as a Master. I wish to work on my lodge and build it back to the position of high stature it was known for..


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 3, 2016)

Agent 47 said:


> I can't wait until I'm raised next month.. I'm very anxious. I want to experience being a Master of the craft and visit as a Master. I wish to work on my lodge and build it back to the position of high stature it was known for..


Great! It most certainly is something to look forward to!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 3, 2016)

The_Saint said:


> Dear brother
> I want to be a freemason and I'm looking for a close lodge to me here in Morocco



Grande Loge Régulière du Royaume du Maroc (Regular Grand Lodge of the Kingdom of Morocco) (GLRRM) -

Does not appear to have an on line presence so you will need to find a local member to introduce you and to vet you for sincerity.  I was able to find the cities where the 3 founding lodges are but no specific contact data for them.

http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/freemasonry-islamic-countries.html

"Somewhat surprisingly, the Grande Loge Nationale Française (GLNF) chartered three lodges in Morocco on 30 June 1997 – at Casablanca, Rabat, and Marrakech. ... The three lodges were constituted by the GLNF into the Grand Lodge of the Kingdom of Morocco (Grande Loge du Royaume du Maroc) on 15 June 2000, in Marrakech."


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 25, 2016)

The_Saint said:


> Dear brother
> I want to be a freemason and I'm looking for a close lodge to me here in Morocco
> I would like to an actif agent
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Saint have u had any luck finding a Lodge???


----------



## The_Saint (Feb 16, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> Saint have u had any luck finding a Lodge???


Not yet I'm still looking for one 

Envoyé de mon SM-G900F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Albert Einstein (Feb 14, 2020)

Cordially.


----------

